# Problems with the moggy



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi

We have 2 cats, one of whom is about 12 years old. He has over the last few months got very matted fur which is in hard clumps on his back and he hardly cleans himself apart from his paws. 

He is very much an outdoor cat by his choice and only sleep inside when its very cold (on the heated mat), prefering to sleep in the garden at night. We assume that his condition is down to him just getting old. Apart from this he seems in good helth and has been wormed etc.

We were thinking about using a beard trimmer to shave his clumps of fur off and give him a bath to give him a chance to regrow so decent fur. This would be in the summer when its hot and then keeping him inside over night for a few weeks until the fur grows back.

As you can see were no experts in this sort of thing and would like some advice from anyone who may have come across this before and if our solution is a good one

Andy


----------



## Caggsie (Aug 19, 2008)

Sounds like a good one to me - how kind is he? the reason I ask is if you put a buzzing clipper near him will he be off like a shot with a look of disgust all over his face, spike you with his claws or even take a chunk out of your hand. Will there be a need for someone to pin him down first? If he is not amenable to this would it be possible to do it sneakily and cut bits off as he's sleeping at the side of you.

Years ago I used to clip dogs and occasionally would need to clip cats. This was only ever done at a vets while they were under sedation, but they were very matted. 

Good luck  

regards

Karen


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

I'd be very careful about doing it when the weather is very hot. It would depend on how close you intend to shave of course but if you intend to give him a grade 1 I'd put some UV protection cream on him until his hair grows back. The skin will be very sun sensitive.


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi

Thanks for the reply. He generally OK with everything except for the Dyson (he walks off if he sees it, never mind it switched on) and plastic bags.

He loves car surfing and we quite often have to stop down the road and get him off the roof of the car. He also follows us if we go around to friends houses on foot, a tad embarrasing when your going round for the evening with a bottle of wine (or 2) AND a cat :lol: 

Hes getting on and we will realy miss him when he's paws up  

Andy


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

I did my very ill cat at the end of her life as she could not get comfy due to the 'matty' bits. I did a tiny bit at a time and I used one of those very small ladies wand shavers that run on one battery and look like a toothbrush.

Any tugging or problems and it's the vets I'm afraid. Skin can get damaged (pulled in with hair) with any kind of clipper that is unsuitable. Even vet left a few scrapes on my cats sometimes. Could not take her to vet - would have done for her. Patience with the wand thingy was the key and keeping a bit above any skin.


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

''He also follows us if we go around to friends houses on foot, a tad embarrasing when your going round for the evening with a bottle of wine (or 2) AND a cat''


I can relate to this. I called in to see a neighbour for 10 minutes one time. Only I was 'persuaded' to have a refreshment or two and I didn't come out of her house til 3am....My ever loyal cat was still sitting in the frost waiting to accompany me home (did feel a tad guilty)  

Hez


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Cats can often suffer from mouth problems. It might be worth while having a check in his mouth to see if there is a reason he is not grooming himself. Obviously he will not be able to cope with mats but once these are sorted out he may be able to carry on grooming himself :lol: 

If he needs a dental then the vet (nurse!) could clip him off while he is under the anaesthetic.

Cats can enjoy being groomed but it needs starting gently when there are no mats so that the cat enjoys the experience rather than the other way around :wink: My brother's cat used to absolutely love to be groomed :lol:


----------

